# identification needed



## dakota (May 9, 2005)

my art teacher gave me this beauty. what kind is it? is it deadly?


----------



## Max (May 9, 2005)

Wow! Sweet! Unfortunately, I Am No Arachnid Expert So I Can Help You Distinguish This One.....


----------



## Jackson (May 9, 2005)

I dont like Tarantulas...but i think that that one has just changed my mind


----------



## dakota (May 9, 2005)

ya well here go's somethin really shity my mom told me to take it back to my art teacher


----------



## Jesse (May 11, 2005)

Dakota, there are very few tarantulas that are anywhere close to deadly and that one there is far from deadly! It is a member of the genus Aphonopelma and is native to the US. I would guess Aphonopelma hentzi, but that would be just that, a guess. A lot of the Aphonopelma look extremely similar.


----------



## Leah (May 12, 2005)

I'm partial to A. versicolor and A. geniculata... At least they are visible..
















Cant forget the others... even though the pics are quite old by now...


----------



## dakota (May 12, 2005)

oo nise tarantulas are any of those oldworld spiders?


----------



## Jesse (May 12, 2005)

> oo nise tarantulas are any of those oldworld spiders?


The last two are.


----------

